# Trump´s sanctions not appreciated in Venezuela



## Bleipriester

They want him gone.


----------



## Billy_Bob

They must like their shit hole....And want more shit to eat...


----------



## Bleipriester

Billy_Bob said:


> They must like their shit hole....And want more shit to eat...


These are the top 50 rat-infested cities in America - Clark Howard


----------



## Bleipriester

Billy_Bob said:


> They must like their shit hole....And want more shit to eat...


Top 15 Worst Cities For Roaches | Updated for 2019 | Pests.org


----------



## Billy_Bob

Bleipriester said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must like their shit hole....And want more shit to eat...
> 
> 
> 
> These are the top 50 rat-infested cities in America - Clark Howard
Click to expand...

And everyone is a long term controlled by DEMOCRATS CITY...

Imagine that...


----------



## Bleipriester

Billy_Bob said:


> They must like their shit hole....And want more shit to eat...


15 Most Crime-Infested American States


----------



## Billy_Bob

Bleipriester said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must like their shit hole....And want more shit to eat...
> 
> 
> 
> 15 Most Crime-Infested American States
Click to expand...

The evidence of poor management and mismanagement is stunning... They are primarily run by.... Democrats (over 98%).... Just wow..


----------



## Bleipriester

Billy_Bob said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must like their shit hole....And want more shit to eat...
> 
> 
> 
> These are the top 50 rat-infested cities in America - Clark Howard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And everyone is a long term controlled by DEMOCRATS CITY...
> 
> Imagine that...
Click to expand...

It looks like all megalopolises are long term democrat while republican support is rather rural.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> They want him gone.



"They want him gone."

He's not in Venezuela.......


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Bleipriester said:


> They want him gone.



So Maduro ordered people into the street.  Big whoop.


----------



## Bleipriester

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want him gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Maduro ordered people into the street.  Big whoop.
Click to expand...

Trump Rally:


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want him gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They want him gone."
> 
> He's not in Venezuela.......
Click to expand...

Playing by your government´s rules, Maduro could appoint me as interim POTUS.


----------



## Bleipriester

Billy_Bob said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must like their shit hole....And want more shit to eat...
> 
> 
> 
> 15 Most Crime-Infested American States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence of poor management and mismanagement is stunning... They are primarily run by.... Democrats (over 98%).... Just wow..
Click to expand...

It´s time for a major cleanup. But Trump wants to maga in Venezuela, instead.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want him gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They want him gone."
> 
> He's not in Venezuela.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playing by your government´s rules, Maduro could appoint me as interim POTUS.
Click to expand...

Have you applied yet?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want him gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They want him gone."
> 
> He's not in Venezuela.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playing by your government´s rules, Maduro could appoint me as interim POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you applied yet?
Click to expand...

No. Did Guaido apply?


----------



## harmonica

Bleipriester said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must like their shit hole....And want more shit to eat...
> 
> 
> 
> These are the top 50 rat-infested cities in America - Clark Howard
Click to expand...

.....then why do they want to come to the US if their countries are not shitholes and the US is.........????!!! that doesn't make ANY sense


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want him gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They want him gone."
> 
> He's not in Venezuela.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playing by your government´s rules, Maduro could appoint me as interim POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you applied yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Did Guaido apply?
Click to expand...

How the hell would I know?  I don't live down there........  And neither do you.........


----------



## Bleipriester

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must like their shit hole....And want more shit to eat...
> 
> 
> 
> These are the top 50 rat-infested cities in America - Clark Howard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....then why do they want to come to the US if their countries are not shitholes and the US is.........????!!! that doesn't make ANY sense
Click to expand...

Not everything is bad in the US, there are good reasons to migrate if prospects in the own country are bad. However, it is mainly the come get in policy, whether real or imagined, that contributes to the migrations. But you can see, those Venezuelans don´t want to come to your country, they want their country to be respected.


----------



## harmonica

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must like their shit hole....And want more shit to eat...
> 
> 
> 
> These are the top 50 rat-infested cities in America - Clark Howard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....then why do they want to come to the US if their countries are not shitholes and the US is.........????!!! that doesn't make ANY sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everything is bad in the US, there are good reasons to migrate if prospects in the own country are bad. However, it is mainly the come get in policy, whether real or imagined, that contributes to the migrations. But you can see, those Venezuelans don´t want to come to your country, they want their country to be respected.
Click to expand...

how can you respect a shithole country????!!!
hahahahhaahhahahh


----------



## harmonica

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must like their shit hole....And want more shit to eat...
> 
> 
> 
> These are the top 50 rat-infested cities in America - Clark Howard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....then why do they want to come to the US if their countries are not shitholes and the US is.........????!!! that doesn't make ANY sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everything is bad in the US, there are good reasons to migrate if prospects in the own country are bad. However, it is mainly the come get in policy, whether real or imagined, that contributes to the migrations. But you can see, those Venezuelans don´t want to come to your country, they want their country to be respected.
Click to expand...

this is just like a lot of other issues---the truth HURTS


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want him gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They want him gone."
> 
> He's not in Venezuela.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playing by your government´s rules, Maduro could appoint me as interim POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you applied yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Did Guaido apply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the hell would I know?  I don't live down there........  And neither do you.........
Click to expand...

It is said that there was pressure on Guaido. You probably don´t know so here it comes: Guaido´s "opposition" has claimed that Maduro has abandoned his commission and the constitution says in this case that the president of the parliament (which was Guaido) becomes interim President and has to call elections within 30 days. Absurd and pointless and that´s why I don´t think he is acting on his own behalf.


----------



## Bleipriester

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must like their shit hole....And want more shit to eat...
> 
> 
> 
> These are the top 50 rat-infested cities in America - Clark Howard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....then why do they want to come to the US if their countries are not shitholes and the US is.........????!!! that doesn't make ANY sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everything is bad in the US, there are good reasons to migrate if prospects in the own country are bad. However, it is mainly the come get in policy, whether real or imagined, that contributes to the migrations. But you can see, those Venezuelans don´t want to come to your country, they want their country to be respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you respect a shithole country????!!!
> hahahahhaahhahahh
Click to expand...

Venezuela is not a shithole country and still belongs to the best countries in Southern America to live in.


----------



## harmonica

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must like their shit hole....And want more shit to eat...
> 
> 
> 
> These are the top 50 rat-infested cities in America - Clark Howard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....then why do they want to come to the US if their countries are not shitholes and the US is.........????!!! that doesn't make ANY sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everything is bad in the US, there are good reasons to migrate if prospects in the own country are bad. However, it is mainly the come get in policy, whether real or imagined, that contributes to the migrations. But you can see, those Venezuelans don´t want to come to your country, they want their country to be respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you respect a shithole country????!!!
> hahahahhaahhahahh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Venezuela is not a shithole country and still belongs to the best countries in Southern America to live in.
Click to expand...

it's like Mad Max
Mad Max violence stalks Venezuela's lawless roads - Reuters


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "They want him gone."
> 
> He's not in Venezuela.......
> 
> 
> 
> Playing by your government´s rules, Maduro could appoint me as interim POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you applied yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Did Guaido apply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the hell would I know?  I don't live down there........  And neither do you.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is said that there was pressure on Guaido. You probably don´t know so here it comes: Guaido´s "opposition" has claimed that Maduro has abandoned his commission and the constitution says in this case that the president of the parliament (which was Guaido) becomes interim President and has to call elections within 30 days. Absurd and pointless and that´s why I don´t think he is acting on his own behalf.
Click to expand...

So?  Why should I care what he's doing or why he's doing it?  Besides why should I care about your musings on the matter.........?  I mean other than for it's comedic value.........


----------



## Bleipriester

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are the top 50 rat-infested cities in America - Clark Howard
> 
> 
> 
> .....then why do they want to come to the US if their countries are not shitholes and the US is.........????!!! that doesn't make ANY sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everything is bad in the US, there are good reasons to migrate if prospects in the own country are bad. However, it is mainly the come get in policy, whether real or imagined, that contributes to the migrations. But you can see, those Venezuelans don´t want to come to your country, they want their country to be respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you respect a shithole country????!!!
> hahahahhaahhahahh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Venezuela is not a shithole country and still belongs to the best countries in Southern America to live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's like Mad Max
> Mad Max violence stalks Venezuela's lawless roads - Reuters
Click to expand...

You are referring to "opposition" attacks on the supply chains, be it food, electricity, health or water.


----------



## harmonica

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....then why do they want to come to the US if their countries are not shitholes and the US is.........????!!! that doesn't make ANY sense
> 
> 
> 
> Not everything is bad in the US, there are good reasons to migrate if prospects in the own country are bad. However, it is mainly the come get in policy, whether real or imagined, that contributes to the migrations. But you can see, those Venezuelans don´t want to come to your country, they want their country to be respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how can you respect a shithole country????!!!
> hahahahhaahhahahh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Venezuela is not a shithole country and still belongs to the best countries in Southern America to live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's like Mad Max
> Mad Max violence stalks Venezuela's lawless roads - Reuters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are referring to "opposition" attacks on the supply chains, be it food, electricity, health or water.
Click to expand...

jesus christ --you are denying the undeniable --like OJ Simpson


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Playing by your government´s rules, Maduro could appoint me as interim POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you applied yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Did Guaido apply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the hell would I know?  I don't live down there........  And neither do you.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is said that there was pressure on Guaido. You probably don´t know so here it comes: Guaido´s "opposition" has claimed that Maduro has abandoned his commission and the constitution says in this case that the president of the parliament (which was Guaido) becomes interim President and has to call elections within 30 days. Absurd and pointless and that´s why I don´t think he is acting on his own behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  Why should I care what he's doing or why he's doing it?  Besides why should I care about your musings on the matter.........?  I mean other than for it's comedic value.........
Click to expand...

Something similar will make me your Prez. Let me see, MAGA caps are in reality CCCP caps, so Trump must go.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you applied yet?
> 
> 
> 
> No. Did Guaido apply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the hell would I know?  I don't live down there........  And neither do you.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is said that there was pressure on Guaido. You probably don´t know so here it comes: Guaido´s "opposition" has claimed that Maduro has abandoned his commission and the constitution says in this case that the president of the parliament (which was Guaido) becomes interim President and has to call elections within 30 days. Absurd and pointless and that´s why I don´t think he is acting on his own behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  Why should I care what he's doing or why he's doing it?  Besides why should I care about your musings on the matter.........?  I mean other than for it's comedic value.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something similar will make me your Prez. Let me see, MAGA caps are in reality CCCP caps, so Trump must go.
Click to expand...

Oh my!!!  Now I'm really worried..........


----------



## harmonica

they are shitholes--plain and simple


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Did Guaido apply?
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell would I know?  I don't live down there........  And neither do you.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is said that there was pressure on Guaido. You probably don´t know so here it comes: Guaido´s "opposition" has claimed that Maduro has abandoned his commission and the constitution says in this case that the president of the parliament (which was Guaido) becomes interim President and has to call elections within 30 days. Absurd and pointless and that´s why I don´t think he is acting on his own behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  Why should I care what he's doing or why he's doing it?  Besides why should I care about your musings on the matter.........?  I mean other than for it's comedic value.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something similar will make me your Prez. Let me see, MAGA caps are in reality CCCP caps, so Trump must go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my!!!  Now I'm really worried..........
Click to expand...

You don´t need to be worried. I tend to do my jobs carefully and will MAGA for real.
You guys need compulsory military service and all. I will bring you all this.


----------



## Bleipriester

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not everything is bad in the US, there are good reasons to migrate if prospects in the own country are bad. However, it is mainly the come get in policy, whether real or imagined, that contributes to the migrations. But you can see, those Venezuelans don´t want to come to your country, they want their country to be respected.
> 
> 
> 
> how can you respect a shithole country????!!!
> hahahahhaahhahahh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Venezuela is not a shithole country and still belongs to the best countries in Southern America to live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's like Mad Max
> Mad Max violence stalks Venezuela's lawless roads - Reuters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are referring to "opposition" attacks on the supply chains, be it food, electricity, health or water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jesus christ --you are denying the undeniable --like OJ Simpson
Click to expand...

Your logic is "Trump says so".


----------



## harmonica

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> how can you respect a shithole country????!!!
> hahahahhaahhahahh
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is not a shithole country and still belongs to the best countries in Southern America to live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's like Mad Max
> Mad Max violence stalks Venezuela's lawless roads - Reuters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are referring to "opposition" attacks on the supply chains, be it food, electricity, health or water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jesus christ --you are denying the undeniable --like OJ Simpson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You logic is "Trump says so".
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell would I know?  I don't live down there........  And neither do you.........
> 
> 
> 
> It is said that there was pressure on Guaido. You probably don´t know so here it comes: Guaido´s "opposition" has claimed that Maduro has abandoned his commission and the constitution says in this case that the president of the parliament (which was Guaido) becomes interim President and has to call elections within 30 days. Absurd and pointless and that´s why I don´t think he is acting on his own behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  Why should I care what he's doing or why he's doing it?  Besides why should I care about your musings on the matter.........?  I mean other than for it's comedic value.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something similar will make me your Prez. Let me see, MAGA caps are in reality CCCP caps, so Trump must go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my!!!  Now I'm really worried..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t need to be worried. I tend to do my jobs carefully and will MAGA for real.
> You guys need compulsory military service and all. I will bring you all this.
Click to expand...

Da tovaritch!!!


----------



## Bleipriester

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is not a shithole country and still belongs to the best countries in Southern America to live in.
> 
> 
> 
> it's like Mad Max
> Mad Max violence stalks Venezuela's lawless roads - Reuters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are referring to "opposition" attacks on the supply chains, be it food, electricity, health or water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jesus christ --you are denying the undeniable --like OJ Simpson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You logic is "Trump says so".
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Colombia has the same color and they are Trump´s ally. Imagine a Venezuela without US imposed crisis.
But people in Venezuela have government support.

The government provided CLAP box costs about $1,5 and it contains 37 food items.


People in Colombia die.


----------



## harmonica

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's like Mad Max
> Mad Max violence stalks Venezuela's lawless roads - Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> You are referring to "opposition" attacks on the supply chains, be it food, electricity, health or water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jesus christ --you are denying the undeniable --like OJ Simpson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You logic is "Trump says so".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colombia has the same color and they are Trump´s ally. Imagine a Venezuela without US imposed crisis.
> But people in Venezuela have government support.
> 
> The government provided CLAP box costs about $1,5.
> 
> 
> People in Colombia die.
Click to expand...

they are attacking trucks for SUGAR!!!!


----------



## Bleipriester

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are referring to "opposition" attacks on the supply chains, be it food, electricity, health or water.
> 
> 
> 
> jesus christ --you are denying the undeniable --like OJ Simpson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You logic is "Trump says so".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colombia has the same color and they are Trump´s ally. Imagine a Venezuela without US imposed crisis.
> But people in Venezuela have government support.
> 
> The government provided CLAP box costs about $1,5.
> 
> 
> People in Colombia die.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are attacking trucks for SUGAR!!!!
Click to expand...

They know there would be sugar in a truck?


----------



## harmonica

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> jesus christ --you are denying the undeniable --like OJ Simpson
> 
> 
> 
> You logic is "Trump says so".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colombia has the same color and they are Trump´s ally. Imagine a Venezuela without US imposed crisis.
> But people in Venezuela have government support.
> 
> The government provided CLAP box costs about $1,5.
> 
> 
> People in Colombia die.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are attacking trucks for SUGAR!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They know there would be sugar in a truck?
Click to expand...

.....in WW2, Britain was short of a lot of things---shitheads did not go around attacking trucks like the shitheads in Venezuela do


----------



## Bleipriester

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You logic is "Trump says so".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Colombia has the same color and they are Trump´s ally. Imagine a Venezuela without US imposed crisis.
> But people in Venezuela have government support.
> 
> The government provided CLAP box costs about $1,5.
> 
> 
> People in Colombia die.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are attacking trucks for SUGAR!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They know there would be sugar in a truck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....in WW2, Britain was short of a lot of things---shitheads did not go around attacking trucks like the shitheads in Venezuela do
Click to expand...

It´s opposition violence.


----------



## harmonica

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colombia has the same color and they are Trump´s ally. Imagine a Venezuela without US imposed crisis.
> But people in Venezuela have government support.
> 
> The government provided CLAP box costs about $1,5.
> 
> 
> People in Colombia die.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are attacking trucks for SUGAR!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They know there would be sugar in a truck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....in WW2, Britain was short of a lot of things---shitheads did not go around attacking trucks like the shitheads in Venezuela do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It´s opposition violence.
Click to expand...

you KNOW it's a shithole when they attack for sugar


----------



## Bleipriester

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colombia has the same color and they are Trump´s ally. Imagine a Venezuela without US imposed crisis.
> But people in Venezuela have government support.
> 
> The government provided CLAP box costs about $1,5.
> 
> 
> People in Colombia die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are attacking trucks for SUGAR!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They know there would be sugar in a truck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....in WW2, Britain was short of a lot of things---shitheads did not go around attacking trucks like the shitheads in Venezuela do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It´s opposition violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you KNOW it's a shithole when they attack for sugar
Click to expand...

I don´t think they attack for sugar.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------

